

Mac is targeted to inexperienced computer users.  So why is it popular in Silicon Valley? - amichail

Is it simply a hatred of everything Microsoft?
======
yan
_Mac is targeted to unexperienced computer users_ [sic]

According to who?

edit: While I'm fairly certain this post isn't, it certainly smells of
trolling.

~~~
amichail
It's pretty obvious that the mac is all about simplicity at the cost of
flexibility, choice, power, and price.

~~~
yan
We must be using different macs or using them in a different fashion, because
I feel I have more flexibility under OS X than I do under Windows.

Anyway, this discussion is pointless, has been repeated countless times before
and will not end in agreement.

Is it sufficient to say that a good reason I use my Macbook with os x is
because it makes me happy?

~~~
amichail
You don't play games?

~~~
MaysonL
Not while working...

------
gills
[Not in Silicon Valley]

Because I was tired of Windows, and when it came right down to it everything I
choose to use as a developer is platform-agnostic and generally easier to
install on Darwin.

And it's pretty.

------
bbgm
No, it's cause you can run Cubase, sit inside a shell, and compile from source
on the same machine. Well at least that's why I use it.

------
bdotdub
i feel like it makes easy things easy (for "inexperienced computer users") and
the hard things ("hacking") possible!

------
mixmax
Probably because it's based on a linux core.

Edit: sorry, seems I was wrong :-)

~~~
amichail
It's based on a unix variant. So was it popular in Silicon Valley before OS X?

Of course, in today's web 2.0 world, the OS core is not so important: more
people are building web apps rather than desktop apps.

~~~
allenbrunson
even more of a reason to use a unix-based os. apache, php, perl, tcp/ip, and
in fact most internet technologies grew up on unix, and it's easiest to work
with them there.

~~~
amichail
No need to worry about that with cloud computing though. For example,
development for the Google App Engine works just fine under Windows.

~~~
allenbrunson
so that's it, huh? the only way to write web apps is with google app engine?

i spend a lot of time writing server apps, some of which serve up data for web
clients, all of which are ultimately deployed on linux/unix. the low-level
apis available on a mac are pretty close to identical to what's available on
linux, so it's easy for me to do development and testing on a mac.

i don't know why i'm bothering. it's pretty clear you've already made up your
mind, so why even ask anybody else.

